# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  ORYOM, Hybrid Intraocular Robotic Ophthalmic System, ForSight Robotics LTD, Netanya, Central, Israel

## Airicist2

Developer - ForSight Robotics LTD

forsightrobotics.com/oryom

----------

